# Demand factor for the medical equipments



## m sleem (May 16, 2012)

My question to the professional engineers is *how to apply the demand factors for the medical equipment in health care facilities*. As you know the critical loads is too heavy and logically it is not possible to work all of these on the same time.


----------



## Peerless Design (Dec 3, 2011)

What kind of equipment?

If you are talking about xray equipment, you need to use the larger of the long time rating or one half the short time rating (not instantaneous). Most other medical equipment is calculated at 100%.

When working on an existing facility, I utilize peak demand history to get a more accurate indication of the existing load I'm adding to.


----------



## m sleem (May 16, 2012)

*Demand factor*



Peerless Design said:


> What kind of equipment?
> 
> If you are talking about xray equipment, you need to use the larger of the long time rating or one half the short time rating (not instantaneous). Most other medical equipment is calculated at 100%.
> 
> When working on an existing facility, I utilize peak demand history to get a more accurate indication of the existing load I'm adding to.


thank you, but i'm meaning the other medical equipments on critical branch such as (B.H.U , Head wall, sterlization equipments , patient bed , other critical equipments)

i'm slightly confused as i think it is not possible to work all the critical equipments in the same time.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

m sleem said:


> thank you, but i'm meaning the other medical equipments on critical branch such as (B.H.U , Head wall, sterlization equipments , patient bed , other critical equipments)
> 
> i'm slightly confused as i think it is not possible to work all the critical equipments in the same time.


Sure it is just install a bigger service.:thumbsup:


----------



## Peerless Design (Dec 3, 2011)

m sleem said:


> thank you, but i'm meaning the other medical equipments on critical branch such as (B.H.U , Head wall, sterlization equipments , patient bed , other critical equipments)
> 
> i'm slightly confused as i think it is not possible to work all the critical equipments in the same time.


 If you can demonstrate that it is not possible (nonconcurrent loads), then you only need to include the highest possible load in your calculation.

You must use 100% of the new noncontinuous loads being added, 125% of the new continuous loads, and of course add 25% of the largest motor. General purpose receptacles only need to be calculated at 180 VA. If a receptacle is intended for a specific piece of equipment, it is not general purpose. Then you need to use the nameplate load for that piece of equipment.


----------



## m sleem (May 16, 2012)

Peerless Design said:


> If you can demonstrate that it is not possible (nonconcurrent loads), then you only need to include the highest possible load in your calculation.
> 
> You must use 100% of the new noncontinuous loads being added, 125% of the new continuous loads, and of course add 25% of the largest motor. General purpose receptacles only need to be calculated at 180 VA. If a receptacle is intended for a specific piece of equipment, it is not general purpose. Then you need to use the nameplate load for that piece of equipment.


From your explanation I understood that we can apply 100% of the medical equipments load (non continuous loads).


----------



## Peerless Design (Dec 3, 2011)

m sleem said:


> From your explanation I understood that we can apply 100% of the medical equipments load (non continuous loads).


 Unfortunately so. No demand factor here.


----------

